# Lake Livingston Bank fishing?



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

Howdy yall 
So I am more than likely going to Lake Livingston with a few other families, and it's more than likely that I'll try my luck with fishing the lake :clover:
I don't do freshwater fishing very often but I am targeting white bass and catfish there. 
Are there any specific bank fishing spots that you guys recommend, I know it rained hard the past few days, so I'm not sure about fishing below the dam. 
And what sort of lures and baits should I use to target catfish and white bass(I got 2 rods available, one for arties and the other for bait). 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Forget the stilling basin. Very dangerous for families or kids with that strong current.
Several place I like are:

1..State park....A pier at the store, a mile of bulkheads. Got catfish and big blue gill. Not so good for white bass.

2..The area at the end of old 190 road. It dead ends at a launch ramp and a nice grassy area with bulkheads. Can be very good for catfish this time of year.

3..The concrete area on the new 109 bridge levee at Onalaska, TX. This requires parking across the highway from the KOA entrance. Need to hike out the levee about 100 yards.
Fish either side of the road so the wind is at your back. Cut shad, shrimp or punch bait fished on the bottom will get some cats.


----------

